# Rosti seasoning



## seans_potato_business (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is a recipe for something I'd call a rosti: Authentic Potato Pancakes - Allrecipes

There is talk in there (comments under the recipe) about flavouring with more herbs and spices. What herbs and spices would you recommend?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2008)

First, I'd use butter in place of the oil.

I'd skip the carrot and use more onion.

You could use a lot of different herbs in place of the dill.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 28, 2008)

Traditional Swiss rosti is just shredded potatoes fried in butter or suet. That's it. They don't contain any of the additional ingredients in that potato pancake recipe. But they are properly seasoned with salt and pepper. Rosti is supposed to taste of potato.

IMO people who complained that the potato pancake recipe is "bland" probably didn't use enough salt. There are more than enough herbs in that recipe, not to mention carrots, onions, and lemon juice, etc. to give it "flavor."

So I'd say *salt*.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 28, 2008)

Latkes - lol

You need ALOT of seasoning/herbs for 10 potatoes. The butter, like Andy said, would add more flavor. You probobly cant even taste any herbs in that recipe. You could also use seasoned breadcrumbs? There's just a large quantity of bland ingredients in that recipe.

Look up some other recipes and try to get a feel for the seasonings.

Edit: woops  10 individual potatoes, not pounds.  -lol


----------

